# Marshmallow genache- is it possible?



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello!

So I wanted to create a genache that I can use to fill between cookies or macarons.

I have marshmallows that I made but not sure how to create the filling.

Any ideas out there?

Thanks!


----------



## ohbeary (Oct 3, 2010)

Assuming that you have made Italian meringue with dissolved gelatine run into it, from that stage while still warm fold in your warm ganache, I can't guarantee that it won't curdle but its worth a try.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

So I'm looking how to make the Genache...it's not like I want to incorporate it to chocolate genache.

I want it to taste like marshmallow.

I thought of boiling whipped cream, adding the marshmallows. I will try it...

I just wanted to hear some ideas.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you actually looking for something like Marshmallow Cream?


----------



## ohbeary (Oct 3, 2010)

Galit said:


> So I'm looking how to make the Genache...it's not like I want to incorporate it to chocolate genache.
> 
> I want it to taste like marshmallow.
> 
> ...


Ganache is chocolate, as for boiling "whipped" cream !, good luck chum/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

something thicker that can be good enough to be between macarons


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

called it genache by mistake...what I wanted is to mix whipped cream  (warm), add marshmallows...

I'm just not sure...


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

you cant warm whipped cream.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

my bad- heavy cream...................................English is my second language..so I get confused


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

From what you have described, you are looking for a version of marshmallow cream. This link: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-marshmallow-creme.htm , describes how to convert marshmallows into a cream version with the addition of corn syrup, my apologies, I do not know the non-USA name, perhaps something like "glucose syrup"???From what I've been able to find you do NOT want to use heavy cream to get the "creamy texture" you are looking for


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I would melt down marshmallows with butter in a heavy saucepan (like you were going to make Rice Krispie Treats) and then add warm ganache to it.

Can't guarantee it would work but it would be worth a try. I don't know if the mixture might "break" or not.

That's my best guess.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

yes- I came to the concluion that what I need to do:  a meruinge without the gelatin.

I just hope it would  stay on the cookie and be firm enough. Thank u!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to make a marshmallow sauce that - when cold- would be a good texture to fill cookies.  I am sorry that I don't remember the ratio, but I put the marshmallows in a 300 oven until golden brown (this worked better than torching them).  While they were warm, I put them in a large pot with just a little heavy cream.  I served it warm and it definitely tasted like toasted marshmallow, but you could do it without toasting them.  I kept the leftover in the fridge and it was a nice spreading consistency when cold.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

This sounds like something I'm looking for. I'm afraid that marshmallow cream will be too loose for filling my macarons...

but maybe it doesn't make sense to make marshmallows and then melt them- I'm not sure........

thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Galit said:


> This sounds like something I'm looking for. I'm afraid that marshmallow cream will be too loose for filling my macarons...
> 
> but maybe it doesn't make sense to make marshmallows and then melt them- I'm not sure........
> 
> thanks!


Marshmallow creme is not thin, by any means, in fact it is thick and gooey, somewhat like thick jam or even some frostings.


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

MMM but it's basically a very thick meruinge without gelatin- I saw pictures online of m. filling

and it looked like between layers of cakes it's oozing out...no??


----------



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

OK after a few tests- marshmallow cream is the best way to do it though melting marshmallows with the broil gives it this

toasted smores taste, but it doesn't make sense to make them and them melt them....

Thanks for everyone !


----------

